# set of plans for a powered hacksaw



## Metal Mickey (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello all. I have a set of plans available for a powered hacksaw......if anyone is interested then email me.


----------



## doubleboost (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi
I am very interested in the hack saw plans 
My arms are very tired and sore
John


----------



## rickharris (Aug 13, 2008)

You could try here http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/power-hacksaw-plans.html


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 14, 2008)

doubleboost  said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am very interested in the hack saw plans
> My arms are very tired and sore
> John



Hello John. Are you the UK side of the water or the US of A? Or a third option?
Let me know and I will let you have a pic of the plans.....

Mike


----------



## pelallito (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,
I would like a set of plans also. 
I am in the US.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry, I only had one set and they were posted to Canada................Mike


----------



## pelallito (Aug 31, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks anyway. Where did you get the plans from? Maybe I can track them down.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Fred, this is the place I bought them from........

http://www.myhobbystore.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/2696

Mike


----------



## pelallito (Aug 31, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks for the link. Now I have another temptation site in my favorites. :big:
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck with your project Fred. It may make a nice post on this website when you start! I will watch out for it......Mike


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been kind of waiting for a post like this to show up. I am going to attach a few pictures of a power hacksaw that I built about 40 years ago, when I was young, poor, and had very few proper tools. This saw is capable of cutting up to a 4 or 5" diameter billet, of steel (I forget which). It has served me faithfully for 4 decades now, and still sees a good deal of use. I couldn't afford a fancy gear reduction, so my gear reducer is the flywheel off a small block Chev V8, and the pinion off a Chev starter. (gives about an 18:1 reduction). The motor is 1 Horsepower, from an ancient walk in freezer. The entire frame is built from readily available steel angle iron, and the countershaft is a 3/4" shaft running in a set of horribly cheap one peice "plumbers blocks" style bearings. The primary drive from the motor to the countershaft is a single V-belt. it is a gravity feed, and it doesn't shut off automatically--you wait untill you hear the "clunk" of the cut off peice falling onto the garage floor,then you shut off the switch!! It is noisy, and dangerous, and works wonderfully. If I did it again now, I would add all kinds of sophisticated devices to it, and make the vice capable of cutting things on an angle. Remember guys--I was 22 years old when I designed and built this. I think that the entire saw cost me somewhere in the neighbourhood of $70 to build. The secret to making a saw like this perform correctly is to have the pivot for the arm that carries the saw body to be in exactly the same place as the center of the rotating driveshaft which has the offset "throw" on it that drives the saw body back and forth. that way, the stroke of the saw does not change as the arm is lifted and lowered. the pictures will show how I did that. ----Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2008)

And 1 or 2 more shots of the saw I built back when the earth was young---This saw is definitly not up to the standards of workmanship that we are accustomed to seeing here on the HMEM. It has been modified and re-modified over the years. It did service for a year in a small fabricating company. It has had more things added onto it and then torched off of it than most of you will ever build (Hey, 1 HP motors are not easy to come by!!). If you build one, I want it to be prettier---but---If you build one that works even half as faithfully as this old junker has, you will be happy---I gaurantee it.---Brian


----------



## pelallito (Sep 1, 2008)

Brian,
It looks great. I will definetly consider making a knock off of it. I have a bandsaw now, but it keeps throwing the blade off and takes a lot of space. I liked the saw that Bogs just got, but they don't seem to sell them in the US.
Thanks for posting the photos.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## nemt (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone have plans for a small horizontal bandsaw for cutting metal??
I am very interested.

Nemt


----------



## applescotty (Sep 6, 2008)

I've got scans of two series from ME on building a powered hacksaw (not a bandsaw). The photos aren't great, but I think they're workable. If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll email them to you.

Scott


----------



## Mac (Sep 21, 2008)

Metal Mickey
What engine is that shown in your signature? It looks very nice. Any plans available for it?
Thanks


----------

